#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  International Payment Gateways That Support PayPal, Payoneer and Sri Lankan Bank Wire

## Beacon

Since 2009, I'm using 2Checkout, CCnow , Payza, Skrill and of course Payoneer for withdraw our offshore clients payments to Sri Lanka and i'm quite happy about 2checkout and their support so far ( except their high transaction fee ), The best part with 2checkout is you can simply request weekly,monthly payout to your Sri Lankan local banks or Your payoneer card.

If it this more than $25,000, we use bank wire transfer and some occasion we also use Payoneer or Payoneer Virtual bank for withdrawal from 2checkout.com. ANybody using such payment gateways ? If so please share your feedback here  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

I'm using paypal since long time, country as Malaysia  :Big Grin:  Anyway it's illegal so not recommended to anyone. Skrill and Payoneer is the best bet so far because they support dialog ez cash as a withdrawal method.

----------


## Beacon

> I'm using paypal since long time, country as Malaysia  Anyway it's illegal so not recommended to anyone. Skrill and Payoneer is the best bet so far because they support dialog ez cash as a withdrawal method.


True! I've used VCC verified UK paypal account earlier and it was okay until 2016 and then it's limited by PayPal requesting the verification document, Which can be obtained easily through forums like Askpin, The problem is i didn't save the original account details such as Full name, Address,phone that i used from that account. Due to this situation, unable to go with even grey hat method to solve this issue.

Now, Legally using Sri Lankan verified company account to pay the bills and Singapore verified PayPal account to accept payments and 2co as well  :Smile:

----------


## MDilbara

This information is valuable. Thanks mate. I didn't know it supports ezCash withdrawal. 




> _they support dialog ez cash as a withdrawal method_.

----------


## MDilbara

If anyone can actually post a walkthrough or such a thing on how to do it, then it will be more valuable. Coz, many people out there are searching for a step-by-step walkthrough.

----------


## Beacon

> If anyone can actually post a walkthrough or such a thing on how to do it, then it will be more valuable. Coz, many people out there are searching for a step-by-step walkthrough.


It's a simple process! First you need to open an account with Skrill and verify it uploading your billing, ID proof and add your credit card for verify the account ( use Sampath Web card if you don't have credit card) and the amount will be refunded instantly to your account after the CC verification. 


*


Withdrawal:
*

Then Navigate Dashboard > Cards and Bank Account Section and enter your bank account and confirm this to request withdrawal ( They charge $4.90 for Bank withdrawal and it will takes 48-72 hours to credit in your account )Choose Mobile Wallet option and withdraw that amount to your Dialog eZcash after verifying an OTP, which is instant and no fee at all.

----------


## MDilbara

Thanks for your reply  :Smile:

----------


## bumblebee

> Since 2009, I'm using 2Checkout, CCnow , Payza, Skrill and of course Payoneer for withdraw our offshore clients payments to Sri Lanka and i'm quite happy about 2checkout and their support so far ( except their high transaction fee ), The best part with 2checkout is you can simply request weekly,monthly payout to your Sri Lankan local banks or Your payoneer card.
> 
> If it this more than $25,000, we use bank wire transfer and some occasion we also use Payoneer or Payoneer Virtual bank for withdrawal from 2checkout.com. ANybody using such payment gateways ? If so please share your feedback here


Hi,

So in 2checkout can you directly receive card payments and paypal payments to you account and then transfer that to your bank account, if you have an online store and if you reside in sri lanka?

thank you

----------

